
Implementing the Elm Architecture in Swift - rheeseyb
https://medium.com/design-x-code/elmification-of-swift-af14b7f92b30
======
brudgers
Github: [https://github.com/momentumworks/swift-
elm](https://github.com/momentumworks/swift-elm)

